# What is the best way to remove the exces tattoo ink from the puppy's ear



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Jazz's ear is covered in green. I just figured out it is the green tattoo ink that was used when she was tattooed. I've tried washing it gently with mild soap, got lots off but there is still a lot that remains. Next I tried a bit of mineral oil, same result. I'm left with green ink all around the inside tip of the ear. Anyone have any success in getting this stuff out? Everyone is asking what happened to her ear!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I honestly just left it alone. The excess ink eventually dries up and crumbles off, or sheds off with the skin cells and hair. I just explained to people who would ask that she had been tattooed by her breeder for identification and left it at that. 
I don't know if washing it adversely affects it in any way...how long before you got her had the tattoo been done?


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm not sure when the tattoo was done, it wasn't something I thought to ask. Based on one of her previous litters, I would hazard it was done by 5 weeks? It does not appear that washing it has adversely affected the ear or the tattoo
itself, it is very clear. In any event, I think you're right, just leave what's left and it will eventually go away. Thanks.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

My Clumber was older when we got her...12 weeks and she still had a tiny bit in her hair....she was White and lemon so very light colored....as she shed her hair overtime it was gone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

leave the tattoo alone. your breeder should have told you that.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It'll go away. Take lots of pics and enjoy! You will miss your little green-eared land shark!Here is Saphire's Gus! :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Leave the tattoo alone. Just like with humans, you're not supposed to mess with it. 

the remaining ink will fade off.


----------

